

Where is George? (A money tracking system.) - bhdz
http://www.wheresgeorge.com/

======
PostOnce
The perpetual problem with wheresgeorge.com is the small userbase. Most
actively logged bill has only been entered 15 times and the last entry was
five years ago.

Bigger userbase + graphs/charts = more fun.

